# Asparagus Quiche



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have farmland that I leased last year to a farmer who planted 15 acres of asparagus. It takes 2 years to get a harvest and it is viable for 12 to 13 years. He told me to eat all I want. I am going to learn to like it.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> I am going to learn to like it.


*Just so you know:*
Eat asparagus and people may know wherever you "go".

When we metabolize asparagusic acid, a sulfur-containing compound that seems to be found only in asparagus, many people's urine may have a distinct asparagus-like odor. This condition may last up to 14 hours.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks good, but rich.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> I have farmland that I leased last year to a farmer who planted 15 acres of asparagus. It takes 2 years to get a harvest and it is viable for 12 to 13 years. He told me to eat all I want. I am going to learn to like it.


 As a kid (15), I lived in a farming community, where an alfalfa farmer had an Asparagus infestation .

He told me that I could harvest all that I wanted, because he did not like it, and it was robbing him of water.

I would harvest 30 or more pounds weekly, eat some of it, take the rest into a " Farmers Market".

Those "city folks", would pay up to $5.00 a pound for fresh Asparagus, and I got it for the labor. 

ED


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> I have farmland that I leased last year to a farmer who planted 15 acres of asparagus. It takes 2 years to get a harvest and it is viable for 12 to 13 years. He told me to eat all I want. I am going to learn to like it.


Try it grilled. Roll asparagus in olive oil and apply some salt and pepper. Then grill for just a few minutes on high. Its great. You can do this on your stove to. Trick is to not overcook. You want to have some crisp left.
Also peel the bottom of the stalks so you do not waste to much. You will still cut off the very woody bottom though.


----------

